# ممكن ده لوممكن يعنى اعرف الدورات اللى ممكن اخدها فى السفتى



## محمود دكرورى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن ده لوممكن يعنى اعرف الدورات اللى ممكن اخدها فى السفتى:56::56:
ومعترف بيها فى مصر ومتكنش مكلفه :15:
وسؤال تانى ممكن ده لو ممكن يعنى انا معى دبلومه فى اداره المنشات الصناعيه شعبه الهندسه الصناعيه اى دورات سفتى فى مصر اوشهاده هندسيه مكمله شكىا اخى الكريم:5::16::79:


----------

